# Anyone do this to ant mounds?



## bassadict69 (Apr 2, 2018)

I read once that if you get a scoop of a mound from one and dump it onto another, then take a scoop of that one and put it on the first, that the ants will kill each other and kill the queen which will destroy the mound. Anyone else do this?

I have done this quite a few times and it seems to work.


----------



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

No but, to put it conservatively, I am fascinated ....

Sounds like prime time YouTube fodder and subject matter!!!!!


----------



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

PS - it does appear to work with some present (and at least one former) Presidential candidate(s) though! ;-)


----------

